# Stirling Moss at JD Classics



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Went to their breakfast morning yesterday , I thought I uploaded some pictures of Stirling but can't find them , So enjoy some of the vehicles that JD have in stock , All with a price tag !!!

I took loads more than this but they have gone missing :wall: I'll find them and post them later .


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow nice pics and nice cars! What and where is this place and is it open to the public?


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

What a great set! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

His head hit this steering wheel in a crash !!! Good job he had his helmet on


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks awesome. Need to keep an eye out for there next open day


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Love the lotus cortina :argie: great pics :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

